# Best rifle scope?



## Boyd Green

What is the best rifle scope under $300 ? Simmons Aetec, Nikon Buckmaster, Leupold VX1 etc.  Looking to buy a new scope but have a limited budget and need your opinions.  

Andy, I know you will chime in!


----------



## Boyd Green

*I want it to put on my daughters BB gun!!!!*

Really, I am putting it on a Model 70 - 270 wsm

I would probably never take a shot past 300 yards.  I am going Elk hunting in Montana next year but I can't see me ever being confident with a shot over 300 yards.

I have only killed a couple deer past 200 yards.  

Your about to suggest something about $400 aren't you !?


----------



## QuakerBoy

maybe look into a uses vari X II.  Then send it to Leupold for a checkup


----------



## Buzz

For under $300 the Nikon Monarch UCC 3x9x40mm would get my vote.  Optically it is about on par with the VX III, which is a good bit more expensive.  You can find them for about $260 online.

They, like the Leupold, have a lifetime transferrable warranty.


----------



## QuakerBoy

where are you finding that scope for that price?


----------



## leoparddog

Check this guy's website out.  I found it on another forum where he is a sponsor/moderator I believe. That forum has a dedicated Optics thread where this topic is     Flogged to death.    His prices look real good.

The OpticZone 

They've got the Nikon Monarch 3x9-40 for $255.

VX-I  3x9 -40  Matt Duplex for $220
VX-II 3x9 - 40 Matt Duplex for $350.

Bushnell Elite 3200 3x9 - 40 Duplex  $169.

I'm probably buying my next scope from this guy.  I think its gonna be a Bushnell Elite with the FireFly reticle.  3x9 - 40 Matt with firefly reticle $192.00


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Any of you have a bit of night blindness like me?  What scope, have any of you found to help the best for those of us that just don't see well when it starts getting dark.  I know many scopes advertise that theirs see better than anyone else's at dawn and dusk, but I would like to hear some good honest answers from those who have tried a variety of scopes and paid particular attention to this aspect.


----------



## Tom Borck

Boyd Green said:
			
		

> but have a limited budget and need your opinions.



Since when?    Man's got more money than common sense!


----------



## sniper13

*simmons*

I, too, have limited funds. I have Simmons Atecs on all my rifles (except the sniper rifle) and have been very pleased with them. Great value for the money.
Just my opinion, and you know what opinions are like.


----------



## Boyd Green

*Having alot of money is relative!!!*

Relative to what mama thinks you should spend!!  

She says,"You already have a scope AND a gun!"


----------



## mikel

ive got a bushnell sportsman 4x12x40 scope on my 7/08,243,308,30.06,and 300 wthby.it dont cost that much plus in low light if i can see it with my naked eye,i can see it in the scope well enough to shoot a lot of people like high dollar name brands but sometimes cheaper is as good or sometimes better


----------



## Guy

I was told by a few sources that the optics on the VX I and VX II are identical.  The only difference is the click adjustments vs the friction.   : 

My older VX II has the friction.  So I went and purchased a new VX I for my Marlin.

You can't go wrong with a Leupold.


----------



## HT2

*Boyd.......*

If money is "NO OPTION"......

*ZEISS, KAHLES, OR SWAROVSKI..........* 

If money is an "OPTION"........

*NIKON OR LEUPOLD.......* 

I prefer the *"NIKON'S"!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gaswamp

Weaver makes a good scope for the money.


----------



## Buzz

Guy said:
			
		

> I was told by a few sources that the optics on the VX I and VX II are identical.  The only difference is the click adjustments vs the friction.   :



Not quite.  They have the same lens but the VXI has the MC4 coatings on the external lens surfaces.  The VX II has MC4 coatings on both the internal and external surfaces.  Leupold told me this makes the light transmission approx 86% on the VXI and 90% on the VXII.

I second leoparddog9's recommendation of the optic zone.   Jon is a good guy and always has great prices.


----------



## Predator56

HT2
you forgot about schmidt & Bender, US Optics, Unertl, and nightforce in your "money is no option" category


----------



## ugabowhunter

nikon monarch!! 3x9x40

just got one over leupold vx II. brighter and just as clear. i've heard their lifetime warranty can't be beat. no questions asked, they'll fix it. all they need is $5 for shipping.


----------



## stumpman

With my experience the simmons aetec is the best scope for the money and most all scope manufacturers will stand behind there product at least the big name guys! www.samplelist.com has a vxl 3-9x40 for 189.00 check them from day to day they up date there inventory regularly


----------



## justus3131

Check out Weaver Grand Slam 3.5x10 50mm  Natchez Shooting Supplies  Under  $300  Great Scope


----------



## S.Dailey

Boyd,

Take a look at Burris scopes as well. I've got a 3 x 9 x40 Fullfield II that I paid $219 for. I'm extremely pleased with it.

http://www.burrisoptics.com/fullfield.html


----------



## Jim Thompson

My vote for under $300 would be a Leupold VXII.  I use a 3x9x40.  Only wish would be to step up to a 50 on my next purchase.

Jim


----------



## dutchman

*Leupold VXII*

Just bought a new Leupold VXII 3-9 x 40 for $277. I have always wanted one of those...


----------



## TreeJacker

*best scope under $300*

Bushnell 3200 3.5x10 for $200.  Very bright...fairly clear.

If you'll be willing to spend just a little more you can get one heck of a good scope....3x9 40mm Ziess Conquest....you can even order one in a #4 German Reticle.  I promise you that you will not be disappointed.  It runs for $399...and I'd put it up against scopes costing easily twice that much.


----------



## stumpman

Tree j is right the conquest is by far better than any of the scopes but cost more than you were talking. I use the 3.5-10x44 on my t/c encore ML and the 3-12x56 vseries on my hunting rifle. There crystal clear and if you wear glasses the rear objective has a adjustable focus ring not for the cross hair it clears up the field of View. great for eye glass wearers I dont shoot with my glasses this works great for me.


----------



## stumpman

Here are some more links I gave one already.

theopticzone.com

www.riflescopes4less.com

www.bearbasin.com

www.natchezss.com

www.midsouthshooterssupply.com

www.samplelist.com

Hope these help save you some money.

Stumpman


----------



## Night003

UTG 30mm SWAT 3-12X44 Compact IE Scope, nice rifle scope. It is top#1 rifle scope on Amazon. and Some recommendations form www.riflescopeclub.com. Nikon ProStaff 3-9 x 40 Black Matte Riflescope, this one is OK. Good luck man.


----------



## Dub

Night003 said:


> UTG 30mm SWAT 3-12X44 Compact IE Scope, nice rifle scope. It is top#1 rifle scope on Amazon. and Some recommendations form www.riflescopeclub.com. Nikon ProStaff 3-9 x 40 Black Matte Riflescope, this one is OK. Good luck man.





Thread is 9 years old. 


I think the OP has most likely resolved his quandary.


----------



## irishredneck




----------



## Bowbenderman

I have Burris , Nikon , an several other major brands , try Vortex an just read their warranty!


----------

